# Found a bunch of small greys



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Was out in the rain yesterday, checked 7 dead elms. Each had about a dozen tiny greys. I let them go so they can grow. I might get back out there tomorrow to check on them. Hopefully they are still there. SW Oakland County.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

DanSS26 said:


> Was out in the rain yesterday, checked 7 dead elms. Each had about a dozen tiny greys. I let them go so they can grow. I might get back out there tomorrow to check on them. Hopefully they are still there. SW Oakland County.
> 
> View attachment 526641


Found a few just like that...in my yard. Zip in my woods.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Any ticks?


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Nostromo said:


> Any ticks?


Surprisingly, just one for me.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nope!!!



Nostromo said:


> Any ticks?


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

DanSS26 said:


> Was out in the rain yesterday, checked 7 dead elms. Each had about a dozen tiny greys. I let them go so they can grow. I might get back out there tomorrow to check on them. Hopefully they are still there. SW Oakland County.
> 
> View attachment 526641


Nice job Dan!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

Dead Elm? Just trying to make sure I’m identifying correct.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

RyanHuntsEverything said:


> View attachment 526667
> Dead Elm? Just trying to make sure I’m identifying correct.


Yes, but a little too far gone.On the bigger elms you can also tell by it's feet.


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

RyanHuntsEverything said:


> View attachment 526667
> Dead Elm? Just trying to make sure I’m identifying correct.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Or this one, dead elm? Thanks!!







Q


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

RyanHuntsEverything said:


> Or this one, dead elm? Thanks!!
> View attachment 526671
> Q
> 
> ...


Yes, elm. Notice the feet?


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Also Elm's have split trunks. This can help you identify them from a distance.


----------



## grousebaby (Aug 7, 2013)

Nostromo said:


> Any ticks?


Hubby had one on him. Iosco county. Unfortunately I think it was a black-legged, or deer tick. Will be watching him closely.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

My wife had one (tick) also in Iosco county today. No mushrooms though. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Dan just fyi. Those are not greys. Leave them and if weather permits they grow a lot. Color will wash out and they are whites. Which then becone yellows. True greys are the wide poured one that normally dont grow most and live tulip popler and cherry.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Three species in Michigan. Morchella esculunta, morchella crassipes, morchella angusticeps. “Greys” are immature versions of the first two species respectively. I’m not Kuo- but he’s the man. Good read....


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

DanSS26 said:


> Yes, but a little too far gone.On the bigger elms you can also tell by it's feet.


I’d hit that. Lol. Just saying


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Sparky23 said:


> Dan just fyi. Those are not greys. Leave them and if weather permits they grow a lot. Color will wash out and they are whites. Which then becone yellows. True greys are the wide poured one that normally dont grow most and live tulip popler and cherry.


I have noticed around here, all the greys will turn yellow eventually. After they turn yellow they have a more robust flavor. That is why I left them.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Grinnell said:


> I’d hit that. Lol. Just saying


I usually check them out, might find on or two.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

DanSS26 said:


> I have noticed around here, all the greys will turn yellow eventually. After they turn yellow they have a more robust flavor. That is why I left them.


I think you are thenonly one ive heard say that. I prefer to get them fresh once they are yellow flavorless imo. But to each there ow . Good find


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Nostromo said:


> Any ticks?


I five and two.
Five morels and two ticks


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

I was talking about wild leeks but that’s yesterday’s Wayne county morel harvest. Micro morsels but morsels nonetheless


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Grinnell said:


> I was talking about wild leeks but that’s yesterday’s Wayne county morel harvest. Micro morsels but morsels nonetheless


And you even have a few blacks in there!


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

DanSS26 said:


> Ryan, I find ramps to the north and to the west of Oakland County. Never found them here in our part of the county. I think they prefer sandy soil like I find in northern mi. We do have some sandier soil around here, but have not found them there either. I think they like really sandy soil.


Oh wow ok, that’s good to know! Thanks Dan and Jeff!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

DanSS26 said:


> Went back to the dead elms I past on the small ones earlier last week.
> They had all turned yellow. Picked 54. 22 under one tree about 20 feet from a tree that someone else picked. Guess they were not paying attention to their surroundings. Seen 2 that were stepped on by tree they picked. Met a Turkey hunter that admitted to picking one tree I had passed on. They were medium sized. With the freeze predicted, I picked everyone I seen. Going out in the morning to pick another favorite spot. Hopefully thay have not froze. Whites do not survive freezing. Three years ago I picked blacks in Ogemaw County with Mrjosepetes, who has not posted here lately. He told me he had picked blacks the day before that were frozen solid, and when thawed they were fine.


Wow that’s amazing! I dream about getting into a batch of 50+ haha. One of these days though. Do you think any greys and blondes will come up after the cold snap? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

RyanHuntsEverything said:


> Wow that’s amazing! I dream about getting into a batch of 50+ haha. One of these days though. Do you think any greys and blondes will come up after the cold snap?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Definitely


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

RyanHuntsEverything said:


> Wow that’s amazing! I dream about getting into a batch of 50+ haha. One of these days though. Do you think any greys and blondes will come up after the cold snap
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I do expect to see more when the weather cooperates. But they are so unpredictable, you never know for sure.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

RyanHuntsEverything said:


> Wow that’s amazing! I dream about getting into a batch of 50+ haha. One of these days though. Do you think any greys and blondes will come up after the cold snap?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Me to buddy, but the dreaming about keeps us motivated. Picked my first ever frozen solid blacks this morning before going into work. 25° this morning at 6:15 when I hit the woods. Worst year I have had in the 3 years doing this. Hoping the yellows turn on in a week or two. Good luck all.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

First grey of the season. Only one but it's a start, its early up here I think, never really looked for the greys/yellows this early.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Today’s find. Oakland County


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Mike da Carpenter said:


> Today’s find. Oakland County


North Oakland County? 
I'm in southwest Oakland County and have never found a black around here. 
Was it in sandy soil? 
Just trying to figure out the blacks. I have no problem finding them in sandy northern Michigan.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

DanSS26 said:


> North Oakland County?
> I'm in southwest Oakland County and have never found a black around here.
> Was it in sandy soil?
> Just trying to figure out the blacks. I have no problem finding them in sandy northern Michigan.


you can see in the pictures what type of soil they all were growing in. All in a 100% stand of hardwoods that has taken over old farm fields.


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

DanSS26 said:


> North Oakland County?
> I'm in southwest Oakland County and have never found a black around here.
> Was it in sandy soil?
> Just trying to figure out the blacks. I have no problem finding them in sandy northern Michigan.


Dan, I talked to my old friends dad and he said he finds tons of black in Milford on “big hills in deep hardwoods”. I couldn’t believe it. He proceeded to show me a bowl of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

Mike da Carpenter said:


> Today’s find. Oakland County
> 
> View attachment 530341
> 
> ...


What types of trees are producing those blacks? Also, do you know if those trees are dying like some elms may be for greys? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Same place I find grays is where I find the blacks. There is elm, oak and hickory in the general area. Yes, they are all in various forms of dead or dying. 

I’ve tried for years to make rhyme or reason as to why they choose this place, but it matches nothing else. Maybe that’s why I’m able to find them year after year, nobody is looking here. HA!!

With this Covid crap going on, I’ve ran in to quite a few people who have obviously just ordered their “outdoor” clothes and hiking boots online along with the book “wild edibles”, or something similar that is in one of their hands. People need to get back to work so I can have my woods back and they can go back to staying inside their house when somebody isn’t telling them to.


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

Mike da Carpenter said:


> Same place I find grays is where I find the blacks. There is elm, oak and hickory in the general area. Yes, they are all in various forms of dead or dying.
> 
> I’ve tried for years to make rhyme or reason as to why they choose this place, but it matches nothing else. Maybe that’s why I’m able to find them year after year, nobody is looking here. HA!!
> 
> With this Covid crap going on, I’ve ran in to quite a few people who have obviously just ordered their “outdoor” clothes and hiking boots online along with the book “wild edibles”, or something similar that is in one of their hands. People need to get back to work so I can have my woods back and they can go back to staying inside their house when somebody isn’t telling them to.


I agree 1000% percent.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

RyanHuntsEverything said:


> “big hills in deep hardwoods”. I couldn’t believe it. He proceeded to show me a bowl of them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Well that gives me a good clue. I have not looked for morels in those areas because it is mostly oaks there. It is a good area for Chants, COWs and hens.


----------

